# Just gets better :)



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

So I saw my psychiatrist today. I went in and we started talking about things and all that and I talked about how i'm steady doing the same meds. I talkd about the strange burning sensation I get and how its probably from anxiety..... but overall i'm doing good.

So we agree and this and that and then he starts saying.. "Well.. we are using a more mild sedative (k-pin)... we could try a bit of something stronger if you would like"....... (i believe he's going to bring up seroquel..... so i'm thinking GO on.. go on....) blah blah blah he gives me his speal that eventually leads to antipsychotics. "the one i reccomend is seroquel"......

"we could do that if you would like"

Then i brought up that we already did that in like June for about a month and I ended up with Myoclonic Jerks.

His face got a bit red and was like "oh.. oh yeah, yes that is right".

He is baffled by my condition. Baffled. Especially the Visual stuff. He's only heard of it with LSD patients and said he is having a hard time figuring it out. Basically just treating me for anxiety. He knows all about DP/DR but so does everybody else, they just don't REALLY know. they don't know what its like or how to treat it. anyways......

So yeah. I may be looking for somebody else. I have one in mind, but it might be a bit of a drive. My current psychiatrist is very easy to get to. He's right between home and work and right on the way. I know the area. Other good places to go i'd have to go up the highway the other way. But it might be worth it. I'll go check it out some times hopefully soon.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I wonder if your myclonic jerks were actually caused by seroquel. I got them too while i was on no meds.
Single muscles twitched for days, non stop ! I had a complete check-up and they were anxiety and stress related.
Maybe it was just a coincidence that your jerks started with the ingestion of seroquel. Anyways, I hope going to feel better


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm quite sure. I already had muscle twitches before seroquel.	the myoclonic jerks were real jerks... and often times symmetrical.. i had jerking of my elbow and rib mucles together. knees moving together. jerking of hips to left, or right or forward.

I was used to the twitching, but this was real movement. I would have it in my head too. Head move forward, or back.

I started seroquel. the jerking started about a week or so in. Then it got worse over a week or 2 to a point where I got really scared and stopped.. then the jerking faded off over the following few weeks. So i'm quite sure it was the seroquel!!!!!

common side effect too. Less common is the more permenent Tardive Dyskenesia type stuff or crazy body jerking. but anyways.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Well such experiences do not inspire confidence. It comes down to if you think he is helpful. And if he will explore other options you might want to try. Is he the one who diagnosed you with DP?

Doctors are ALL baffled by the Visual stuff. I took years to understand that I have 'diffuse brain damage in the higher cortical areas'. I'll bet you do too. Google stuff like: "Post Trauma Vision Syndrome" and other combinations. Most accounts reported are either monkey experiments or people who have head injuries bad enough to seen on a MRI. But you will find info you will appreciate. Also check out the visual symptoms of Parkinsonism (Parkinsonism or Parkinson's Syndrome is impaired brain function with the symptoms of Parkinson's Disease).

It will be difficult to find a doctor who will think of such a thing. However if you suggest it and share info with a neurologist who has experience with brain injuries you can find one who will look into it. An EEG or MRI won't show it. A PET could but only if there are concentrated areas of dysfunction - but you are able to drive, work, walk, talk, etc&#8230; so it is probably mild. (Mild is pretty bad though).

Here is an underlying problem: In general, serotonin is relaxing, dopamine is stimulating, and norepinephrine is very stimulating. You don't think about stimulating an anxious person. Furthermore, when they are suffering perception issues, you think of anti-psychotics (which are anti-dopamine). Ironically, long term use of serotonin is known to dull personal interactions and has wrecked a number of marriages - funny stuff to give for problems of depersonalization.

Many dopaminergic neurons regulate signal 'levels'. Such as adjusting contrast in the retina. Such as telling the pituitary how much prolactin to make. Such as those in the basil ganglia that adjust for precise, controlled motion. What is happening with my particular brain injury is a number of circuits that regulate stuff don't have enough fuel to perform their job. By taking a little dopamine, the circuits un-jam. Some have repaired enough to not need assistance anymore. Others have only improved a little (probably need something else).

After 2 ½ years I found a neurologist who said 'it is common to treat certain brain injuries with dopamine agonists &#8230; the medicines you are now using are ideal for you. To bad I didn't see you years ago'.

If you are game, ask this guy and show him what I've written. Check out Wellbutrin CR. (CR tables can safely be broken smaller). It has a half-life of 20 hours. Usually written as 150mg twice a day. I would suggest taking just ½ (or ¼ even) tablet in the morning only. Then check out contrast and motion problems the following 3 evenings. It may not be your thing but some of your visual stuff hasn't shown improvement. I wouldn't be surprise if you also notice some odd, transient things for a week or two.

Otherwise, Best regards.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

You don't have to ditch this psychiatrist, you can go to two at once. Although I think you're not supposed to and I suppose it's expansive.


----------

